

I threw out most of my pots and pans, ate some dinner, and wrote this. - aspirant
http://joshwhiton.com/?p=174

======
julius_geezer
If you're going back to the future, get yourself a cast iron skillet or two.
You can still buy an American-made one at the local hardware store. It will
cost more than the same skillet did back when I last bought one, but it will
last. We cook now and then with a skillet that belonged to my wife's
grandparents. I'd be surprised to hear that it's less than 75 years old. They
require very little maintenance.

~~~
pasbesoin
There's also thrift shops and garage sales. ("Who wants Grandma's old, clunky
cookware?"). Just be comfortable that you're not buying one that some
ignoramus used to melt lead or who knows what.

